# ]How much should I charge ONE t-shirt for INKJET transfers?



## zbchildsheart (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't have a big budget for screenprinting shirts, so I am starting with my Epson Art 1430 with CIS system installed printer, a 16x24 Sunie Heatpress and JPSS/3G opaque transfers. 

Planning to set-up an online store soon. *How much should I charge ONE t-shirt?* I mostly have 2-5 colors on my designs, sizes are from 8x11 to 11x14.


----------



## justtight (Feb 7, 2014)

zbchildsheart said:


> I don't have a big budget for screenprinting shirts, so I am starting with my Epson Art 1430 with CIS system installed printer, a 16x24 Sunie Heatpress and JPSS/3G opaque transfers.
> 
> Planning to set-up an online store soon. *How much should I charge ONE t-shirt?* I mostly have 2-5 colors on my designs, sizes are from 8x11 to 11x14.


I don't sell online yet. I sell mine for $15 on Average. I stay pretty busy with local stuff.


----------



## BidGuru (Aug 26, 2007)

One shirt is hard to price.
Will you be making the shirts one at a time, or can you gang up the process?
There is a limit to how much a customer will pay for a shirt.
Customizing one shirt should have a top dollar selling point.
$15 to $25, but depends on the image, how it's made, your costs.

How much to charge for shirts? That's quite a broad question.
I base the selling price of the shirts on the item, quantity, number of colors, number of sides,
If it's D2G, you can figure your costs, items, ink, labor, and a reasonable profit.

Check to see what other companies in your area are charging for the same thing. that will give you a baseline to set you prices.


----------

